# Qiuck Registration Question



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi all!
I have a registered Toggenburg doe who kidded w/ twins last week to an unregistered buck. Since the buck is unregistered am I able to register the kids?


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

You can. Mark unknown on the sire  the will be 50% Togg (brown papers).


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey I have a similar question. Being new to this. I have inherited a lamancha doe who kidded recently. If I were to breed her and her doelings to a registered buck. Could they be registered?


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

rdmtnranch said:


> Hey I have a similar question. Being new to this. I have inherited a lamancha doe who kidded recently. If I were to breed her and her doelings to a registered buck. Could they be registered?


As lng as one of the parents have blue papers then the kids can be registered as Grade kids


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

rdmtnranch said:


> Hey I have a similar question. Being new to this. I have inherited a lamancha doe who kidded recently. If I were to breed her and her doelings to a registered buck. Could they be registered?


Yip. One Registered parent = doe kids register able as recorded grade, but grade bucklings can not be registered.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok so then progressively you can breed up to higher than grade each generation? Like american in nubians?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

LamanchaAcres said:


> As lng as one of the parents have blue papers then the kids can be registered as Grade kids


How would one go about this if the sire is blue papered but the dam is not? Can't really put unknown can you?


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

rdmtnranch said:


> Ok so then progressively you can breed up to higher than grade each generation? Like american in nubians?


Exactly  it will take several generations of always breeding back to an American or Purebred Buck. There is a very well respected breeder that I know of that literally built her nationally competitive herd off of 3 grade does and bred up. Pretty cool if you ask me!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> How would one go about this if the sire is blue papered but the dam is not? Can't really put unknown can you?


Yip, you really can. I think it's more common with the unknown sire scenario. You had a doe break loose into the buck pen, and you aren't sure which buck bred her and your not wanting to fork out the big money for a DNA test, so you just register the kids as 50% grade -----. If I had an unregistered doe that was most certainly, say... a Togg, I would register her as Native On Appearance or NOA. That will give her papers , allow you to show her, and her name will be recorded on her kids papers


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

RedGate said:


> Yip, you really can. I think it's more common with the unknown sire scenario. You had a doe break loose into the buck pen, and you aren't sure which buck bred her and your not wanting to fork out the big money for a DNA test, so you just register the kids as 50% grade -----. If I had an unregistered doe that was most certainly, say... a Togg, I would register her as Native On Appearance or NOA. That will give her papers , allow you to show her, and her name will be recorded on her kids papers


See, I bought a couple does from a lady that won't sign the transfer papers so I have basically papered does without her signature on them in my possession. They're kidding now to a blue papered buck but I can't register the kids as purebred like they should be able to be unless she signs them. Which hasn't happened in 7 months, why would it now?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

That sucks. Why wouldn't she sign over your papers? I just have this doe from the sale and her babies are really cute and if they turn out not all bad I might try to breed them up.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> See, I bought a couple does from a lady that won't sign the transfer papers so I have basically papered does without her signature on them in my possession. They're kidding now to a blue papered buck but I can't register the kids as purebred like they should be able to be unless she signs them. Which hasn't happened in 7 months, why would it now?


That is really silly to me that anyone would refuse to sign papers like that. Grr. I'm sorry, I know that is a pain. Did you buy them as unregistered or something? Perhaps she never transfered them into her name? Anyways, if you don't think she will sign over their papers, you can registered them as NOA- you need another adga member to sign and say that they conform to breed standard, and breed up


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

She mailed me the papers, but only one has a complete transfer box. They are registered as 50/50 (Saanen sable) experimental. I have been bugging her the last 7 months to please meet up with me and sign the transfer boxes so I can get them in my name. It's just annoying really. She uncontactable and when I finally get in touch with her she has something come up. She is a 4H goat leader in my hometown county and has sold probably 100s if not more kids over the years. Super friendly woman. Just didn't complete the boxes properly. 

With the NOA, might I be able to register them even if they're already registered as Exp? I'd have to contact the ADGA to see if there's another member close by to see if we can do that. Way less hassle than calling the lady once/twice a week, emailing, facebooking, AND posting on her website. It's super important to me but she can't seem to find time to finish off with her signature on them. Annoying.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Go to her house, papers in hand and ask her nicely, as you hand her a pen, "please sign these, I know you have been busy, so 
I brought them to you!" I did that, worked quite well. Take someone with you, too. She can hardly claim to not be home if she answers 
the door! (unless you live far away, then... maybe an old friend can go to her house and do it?) Good luck!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> Go to her house, papers in hand and ask her nicely, as you hand her a pen, "please sign these, I know you have been busy, so
> I brought them to you!" I did that, worked quite well. Take someone with you, too. She can hardly claim to not be home if she answers
> the door! (unless you live far away, then... maybe an old friend can go to her house and do it?) Good luck!


Going to try that this Saturday! Crosses fingers.

Sorry for hijacking your thread...


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Hope it works out for you! NOA is for if they conform to a certain breed standard. Do they look like sables and meet that breed standard as posted by ADGA? If so, you could absolutely register them as NOA, but personally, I would track her down and get her signature. Maybe even head to an event/show she'll likely be at if she isn't home saturday? The higher percentage the animal, the closer you'll be to American animals one day


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

RedGate said:


> Hope it works out for you! NOA is for if they conform to a certain breed standard. Do they look like sables and meet that breed standard as posted by ADGA? If so, you could absolutely register them as NOA, but personally, I would track her down and get her signature. Maybe even head to an event/show she'll likely be at if she isn't home saturday? The higher percentage the animal, the closer you'll be to American animals one day


No they look like pure Saanen. She said she was aiming for sable coloring when she bred a sable to the Saanen girls to add more to the herd.


----------



## triger (Apr 5, 2013)

We bought two baby goats from the fair last year and we do not know the goats parents can we still register them and where. We had a goat a couple of years ago that passed but we never registered him so how and where do we register them.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

You need to have the parents' registration numbers. If you have the farm's name or breeder you can contact them and see if the parent's are registered. If they are not then you cannot register the babies.
I had to track down the breeder of my doe and she signed the papers over to me. I just got them put in my name. I bred her to my unregistered buck so her kids are only eligible for 50% registration.


----------

